# NEW Seiko sbdx012 MM300



## Khadgar (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like Seiko will produce sbdx003 as a regular model now (or is it anniversary L.E.?).
Interesting move indeed...

And sard007 looks good too.

Photo credit to Clemiko.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Very nice, limited edition? Price?


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

That SARX027 and SARD007



The MM is nice too


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

If I had the money for one in my watch fund I'd order the MM300 ASAP.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

Is this for real?!?!? Sbdx 003 will be available again?!?!?!?
I'm flipping big time if if this is true!!!!!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

a different dial on the 003, and a bracelet: the y2k version was on rubber.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

Did the 003 have the gold accents on the bezel?


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

Inq said:


> Did the 003 have the gold accents on the bezel?


Nope


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

SBDX012 will be mine


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh yeah!


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

That's great news. Can't wait to hear more info and prices.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Hoping to own one soon (mm300). Keep us posted if there is any new news.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Guessing there'll be tons of used SBDX001s on the sales forum soon.


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Hale color said:


> Guessing there'll be tons of used SBDX001s on the sales forum soon.


hehehehehheheh


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

The new MM300 looks nice. If there are minor upgrades too, like a better, sturdier feeling crown, I might be more inclined to own this puppy.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

Holy crap, the presages are gorgeous. I might need to get one of the sard007s.

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

WoW!!! SBDX012 !!! I LIKE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

That has to be the BEST LOOKING MM300 i have ever seen!!

I just wish I had the funds!!!

truly incredible looking!!

You know how you get an SKX and it's great, but you keep imagining what it would be like to own a Sumo, imagining the case shape, the SEL, and all that.

Then you get a SUMO and you are happy but, you start imagining what an MM300 would be like and weather it is worth the extra money.
And although you are happy with your SUMO you know that it is not THE SEIKO DIVER, and that feeling eats you up slowly, until you decide to get the MM300.

Well, now there is a watch that would make me feel like that about the MM300, and it is another MM300!!

Seriously, I thought SBDX001 was perfect looking (except for the hands length, but that is my thing about hands touching markers), and then you see this SBDX012 (or whatever it is going to be called) and you realize the cat is out of the bag, and you cant put it back anymore.

I feel like this is how an MM300 should look!!

So much better with such a simple change of color!!

The contrast goes down a notch, and makes it so sophisticated looking, that now the regular white looks crude and cheap to me!!

DAMN YOU SEIKO!!!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

According to one of the well known sellers in Japan the sbdx012 will be a limited edition of 1000 pieces and will be released in January...


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> The new MM300 looks nice. If there are minor upgrades too, like a better, sturdier feeling crown, I might be more inclined to own this puppy.


+1 :think:

I'll be paying VERY close attention as well but the prospect of getting ahold of the SBDX003's near-twin may push me over the edge regardless of any upgrade. I was keen on the SBBN015 for the start of the new year, and need another auto like a hole in the head, hence wanting quartz this time around, but we shall see...

Let's hope there's something more aside from the bezel because on surface it would appear to be the exact same watch. If that's the case, kiss any near projections of an update of the SBDX001 goodbye as it'll be a testament to how well it sells for them. If there's no upgrades, and I can get past the gold accents which will be difficult, I'll opt for the SBBN015 and call it for awhile.

If it's over 250000 yen (as I suspect) without any upgrades I'll have to pass regrettably.


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

At Yeoman website, I saw it first today..

New Models by Seiko and Orient | Yeoman's Watch Review

so nice new models... which will cost many of us thousands..

SBDX012, SARD007 and Orient Star GMT are now in my wishlist..


----------



## Fordehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone keen to guess pricing on the SARD007? this has been added to my wishlist also.


----------



## amuro (Oct 11, 2009)

SARD007=150000¥
SBDX012=280000¥
Not sure the 10%VAT are included.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

amuro said:


> SARD007=150000¥
> SBDX012=280000¥
> Not sure the 10%VAT are included.


Oh damn! That's pricey for a MM300. If it's the same as the MM300, I'm definitely avoiding this one.


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

I think the sbdx001 RRP is 250.000, so the 012 is around 12% more expensive in terms of retail price.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

amuro said:


> SARD007=150000¥
> SBDX012=280000¥
> Not sure the 10%VAT are included.


Really like the SBDX012 and lets hope the major dealers will give us a discount.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

They are nice looking, but not enough there to make want to sell my regular ol' MM300 and get one.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

cold_beer839 said:


> They are nice looking, but not enough there to make want to sell my regular ol' MM300 and get one.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Have to see a better picture of course but for now I'm a little apprehensive on the red inside the second hand.

As for any hope of any improvement, it's likely to be exactly the same watch. Maybe, just maybe there will be a signed crown (picture angle suggests not) and more robust threading but something tells me the few cosmetic changes were enough for another LE as far as Seiko was concerned.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks nice... ish.
Not sure at all I'd like the gold accents every day on my wrist. So I'll stick to the cheaper (slightly) normal MM300 and let that one (certainly limited edition, given the 50th anniversary logo) to those who'll love it better than I.


----------



## JazzBass (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing! This is exactly what I'm going thru, at this moment! : ) 
And what's worse, there's at least three other new or recent Seiko divers that I want and a bunch of vintage divers. When will it ever stop???!!! ; )

_


Marrin said:



That has to be the BEST LOOKING MM300 i have ever seen!!

I just wish I had the funds!!!

truly incredible looking!!

You know how you get an SKX and it's great, but you keep imagining what it would be like to own a Sumo, imagining the case shape, the SEL, and all that.

Then you get a SUMO and you are happy but, you start imagining what an MM300 would be like and weather it is worth the extra money.
And although you are happy with your SUMO you know that it is not THE SEIKO DIVER, and that feeling eats you up slowly, until you decide to get the MM300.

Well, now there is a watch that would make me feel like that about the MM300, and it is another MM300!! UNQUOTE]

Click to expand...

_


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

I will not sell my MM300 but will prepare $ for the 012. Now one out of one thousand is reserved.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The MM300 has been my grail since I've been on WUS, and still is. I like 012, but I like the regular MM300 better. The gold accents add just a bit too much bling for my taste, and seem to detract from the tool watch vibe of the regular Marine Master. 

Perhaps I'll luck out next year when I might have some money and someone will be upgrading from their well cared for MM300 to the 012...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Hasn't there already been a release of the gold-accented MM300, maybe a few years ago? Seems I've seen this watch already, but with a different model number.......


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Howa said:


> Hasn't there already been a release of the gold-accented MM300, maybe a few years ago? Seems I've seen this watch already, but with a different model number.......


the Seiko SBDX003


----------



## Jonymd (Jul 8, 2014)

the first version of the new generation, yes.


----------



## AK2112 (Dec 5, 2011)

Love the SARX 027

Cant wait for more details on that one


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

I may have overlooked it, but where can one buy / preorder a 012?


----------



## Pipwatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Pre-orders for SBDX012 - US$2600 - being taken now by CTG on Chrono24:
https://www.chrono24.com/en/seiko/sbdx012-marine-master-prospex-8l35-300m-auto-diver--id2798107.htm


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought this was done by seiko. So its a custom mod instead? Pardon my ignorance on the topic..


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's not a custom mod, but a new model that Seiko is about to introduce.

I'm not sure if the above chrono24 link is to an AD, but I imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to ping Higuchi or Chino and ask to see when they can get their hands on it. They would probably give you close to the best price as well.


----------



## Pipwatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty sure it's no mod. Must add to my SBDX collection..


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

I like it more than the original, has a bit more bling without going over. Still not enough to convince me to want one though.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

adi4 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's not a custom mod, but a new model that Seiko is about to introduce.
> 
> I'm not sure if the above chrono24 link is to an AD, but I imagine it wouldn't be too difficult to ping Higuchi or Chino and ask to see when they can get their hands on it. They would probably give you close to the best price as well.


I spoke with Higuchi.

there response was: Dear Sir,. Thankyou for your request at Higuchi-inc. it will be release on JUN/2015. We dont take any pre-order/...sorry.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The two presage models look very very nice!


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> I spoke with Higuchi.
> 
> there response was: Dear Sir,. Thankyou for your request at Higuchi-inc. it will be release on JUN/2015. We dont take any pre-order/...sorry.


Wow, 2015, that's a ways out. I'll keep an eye on it to see if they made any other changes to it besides cosmetic. As it stands, I still feel the MM300 is a bit too thick for my liking, so unless they changed that I'll admire from afar.


----------



## dhagard (Mar 11, 2009)

adi4 said:


> Wow, 2015, that's a ways out. I'll keep an eye on it to see if they made any other changes to it besides cosmetic. As it stands, I still feel the MM300 is a bit too thick for my liking, so unless they changed that I'll admire from afar.


On chrono24.com it said the glass is sapphire, probably not true!

I think the sbdx001 is almost perfect. The only thing I would love to change is dial, second hand, scratch resistant bezel and maybe a few tweaks to the bracelet to make it more solid. Pretty much a bit more GS details.

The movement is great(+5), my lens has not a single scratch and I banged the crap out of this watch for years. Also it looks amazing with the blue hue. Never understood the whole sapphire on the mm300 thing o| . No problems with the crown. Just don't clean the watch with soap ever! Had to replace the bezel gasket because of this. My own fault!


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> I spoke with Higuchi.
> 
> there response was: Dear Sir,. Thankyou for your request at Higuchi-inc. it will be release on JUN/2015. We dont take any pre-order/...sorry.


Thanks for finding out. The chrono24 sounds a bit fishy then, cant imagine he can 100% secure the pieces from seiko, so wonder what happens if he has more pre orders than watches next summer..


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

snakeeyes said:


> I spoke with Higuchi.
> there response was: Dear Sir,. Thankyou for your request at Higuchi-inc. it will be release on JUN/2015. We dont take any pre-order/...sorry.


thanks for passing on the info: plenty of time to save up.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

tmoris said:


> Thanks for finding out. The chrono24 sounds a bit fishy then, cant imagine he can 100% secure the pieces from seiko, so wonder what happens if he has more pre orders than watches next summer..


chrono24 is a fountain of misinformation at times.;-)

that said. Higuchi request forms can be filled out by anyone and he gives quick replys. Higuchi is 100% on trust scale.:-!


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Also on Chrono24.com..it claims SBDX012 has sapphire glass. I was gonna sell my 1 month old Shogun and buy a SBDX001.. Now I am gonna wait. Since I travel to Japan monthly, I am gonna keep a close eye on it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hopefully this model is a sort of "last hurrah" for the current model and there will be one with updates soon. I'd like the signed crown for starters.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Not a fan of the gold accents at all, I get their place in Seiko heritage but I like the look of the original better. 

If Seiko wants to improve the MM300 just add a sapphire crystal, give it a true five link bracelet, regulate the movement, better crown and a machined clasp.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

And call it the SBGA029?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

adi4 said:


> And call it the SBGA029?


Looks nothing like the MM300 though.


----------



## adi4 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Looks nothing like the MM300 though.


Just poking fun. 

I agree it looks nothing like it, but I would think Seiko wouldn't want to eat into GS market share with a higher end MM.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

adi4 said:


> Just poking fun.
> 
> I agree it looks nothing like it, but I would think Seiko wouldn't want to eat into GS market share with a higher end MM.


I don't see why not, they do it with the Tuna, sarbs etc... Plus the MM300 is the best looking diver on the market IMO, I would be all over a GS model of the MM300.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I don't see why not, they do it with the Tuna, sarbs etc... Plus the MM300 is the best looking diver on the market IMO, I would be all over a GS model of the MM300.


so would I. my dream grail is a GS marinemaster 300 w hi-beat. i hope seiko reads this.:think:


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

snakeeyes said:


> so would I. my dream grail is a GS marinemaster 300 w hi-beat. i hope seiko reads this.:think:


Well, you'll have to tell them what's your buy-in price if you want to convince them that its a viable product ! :d

The SBGA031 is already very close to what you're looking at, the Spring Drive being superlatively even more accurate than a hi-beat movement. And its already a 200m rated diver. 
But yes, understand the appeal of a hi-beat due to the assurance long-term serviceability even from 3rd party sources.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Not a fan of the gold accents at all, I get their place in Seiko heritage but I like the look of the original better.
> 
> If Seiko wants to improve the MM300 just add a sapphire crystal, give it a true five link bracelet, regulate the movement, better crown and a machined clasp.


+1

I could even do without the sapphire. An Oris-like bracelet would be monumental.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the SBDX012 - Gold accents and all, so it seems it is a limited edition, I presume we would go to our usual scorces (Chino, Seiya, Higuchi etc) and its slated for a January 2015 release.


----------



## drainaps (Nov 8, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Not a fan of the gold accents at all, I get their place in Seiko heritage but I like the look of the original better.
> 
> If Seiko wants to improve the MM300 just add a sapphire crystal, give it a true five link bracelet, regulate the movement, better crown and a machined clasp.


Couldn't agree more with your words. I also understand how the gold accents resonate with the Brand heritage, but I think that's a poor try. This model needs something else than gold accessorizing to step into this decade.

There's already a sort of limited edition Anniversary MM around, that Seiko issued in the early 2000s, with similar display of gold accents.

A second try at exactly the same thing is not a very exciting way of commemorating anything IMHO.

(Fire suit on) Rolex attempts at anniversary watches and reissues of iconic models (Pepsi GMT anyone? ) have become a much more thoughtful exercise, with those anniversary models being highly desirable to collectors, and eagerly seeked even if you have the "basic" model. I don't feel the same way here.

Now that I think of it, are we sure that the movement will not be a step up from the current movement, for instance? I would buy it without second thoughts if it had a properly-regulated GS high-beat inside, and I don't think it would hurt GS sales if it was an Anniversary Edition of an iconic dive watch. It would be highly desirable in many markets and would create buzz for GS as well.....

Well, I'll stop playing Seiko's CMO for the day.


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)

I'll be watching closely. Really hoping I can get my hands on one. Not keen on the idea of pre-ordering something for $2700 (I have no experience with Chrono).


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Ive just heard its due 25Jan. Anyone got more on this?


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Seioko just made the announcement to be released on 23 Jan 2015 see link Google Translate


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

leong33 said:


> Seioko just made the announcement to be released on 23 Jan 2015 see link Google Translate


Nice! Thanks for the head's up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

Ok, pre-ordered!


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice subtle differences but price 😮

Look like Seiko is trying a new price at the same time, will be interesting to see how well it will retain its value over time.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

metalgear said:


> Nice subtle differences but price 
> 
> Look like Seiko is trying a new price at the same time, will be interesting to see how well it will retain its value over time.


its an extra $250.00 us than the regular mm300....not crazy at all

regular mm300 list price is 250000 yen

sbdx012 list price is 280000yen

30000 yen equals 250.00 us


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Consonance said:


> Ok, pre-ordered!


who did you pre-order with?


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

ReinhardSA said:


> I'll be watching closely. Really hoping I can get my hands on one. Not keen on the idea of pre-ordering something for $2700 (I have no experience with Chrono).


$2700 a bit steep considering seiko has a list price of 280000 yen and that amounts to a little more tha $2300 us


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

something fishy about ctgwatch taking preorders.....

there are only 1000 being made....ctg is not getting all 1000 lol!!!!.....hilarious that they state they guarantee allocation once someone overpays for the watch......i can only imagine how many pre-orders they have received.......:roll:

not sure how they can guarantee everyone will get one unless they have a 'cap'...example: ctg getting 10 and first 10 are guaranteed......something stinks...


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

A lot of seller in Japan have the le mm300. Maybe Seiko reserved a number of items for each one. Maybe 5, 10, 20...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder what the price at release will be? The yen is down right now, but the pricing on the SBDX012 seems to be at the older and higher yen value. Example: 3S has it on Rakuten for $2512 and the SBDX001 at $1570. No way in hell I'd pay nearly $1k over a regular MM300 for this.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

cold_beer839 said:


> No way in hell I'd pay nearly $1k over a regular MM300 for this.


x2

Sent from Dixie


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

cold_beer839 said:


> I wonder what the price at release will be? The yen is down right now, but the pricing on the SBDX012 seems to be at the older and higher yen value. Example: 3S has it on Rakuten for $2512 and the SBDX001 at $1570. No way in hell I'd pay nearly $1k over a regular MM300 for this.


Well, that's the cost of getting something highly sought after. Th mm300 has lots of discount since its been out for years.

That said, I'm likely to hold off on this one. The standard mm300 works for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Consonance said:


> A lot of seller in Japan have the le mm300. Maybe Seiko reserved a number of items for each one. Maybe 5, 10, 20...


do they?? because higuchi does not have them yet...seiya cannot access them yet.....they are not released till end of january so how do lots of sellers have them??

please explain


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> I wonder what the price at release will be? The yen is down right now, but the pricing on the SBDX012 seems to be at the older and higher yen value. Example: 3S has it on Rakuten for $2512 and the SBDX001 at $1570. No way in hell I'd pay nearly $1k over a regular MM300 for this.


clearly the sbdx001 is discounted as the msrp is 250000yen....but we know from seiya and higuchi they sell for cheaper....

the sbdx012 lists at 280000yen and i highly doubt that a LE with 1000 pieces only will be discounted....

whether its worth it or not is up to the individual buyer....


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

It was announced in 1968, and followed the dial design of Japan's first "mechanical high beat (10 vibration) 300m diver", Ashiraimashita the gold.
*Special specification limited model only*










As a special specification limited model only, I am a Yoshijo of Distribution for the band that came with the same gold as the dial design. Also, on the back side (portion corresponding to the normal watch case back), we are a testament of limited edition as "LIMITED EDITION" and the serial number is marked.


*Ultra-high air-tight one-piece construction that boasts a high air-tightness, water tightness*










One-piece construction and a unique L-shaped packing no back cover made of titanium that does not penetrate into the helium gas case. 
In 1983 of JAMSTEC (JAMSTEC), under high pressure helium gas environment of 30 atmospheres, where it was subjected to air-tightness test of various Divers watch, several times the diver's watch Seiko other companies of airtightness to several tens of times proven to be excellent, it was confirmed from experiments that it is a true diver.


*4:00 position crown of excellent safety*


So as not to interfere with the movement of the wrist, placed in the 4:00 position.
*High performance rotating bezel that basic safety*


Operability, safety, using your own rotating bezel packing with excellent durability, reverse rotation prevention bezel that rotates in one direction only.
*Thick needles and index excellent visibility*


In consideration to the visibility in the dark, such as deep sea, and has adopted the Rumiburaito to needles and index.
*Beautiful case, band*


The case and band, from everyday use of abrasion and small scratches, protect the natural beautiful shine and clean finish watch, Seiko own surface processing technology "diamond shield" has been decorated. In addition, the character on the bezel is subjected to a golden finish by anodic oxidation treatment of laser, without exfoliation and faded, you can check the firmly time forever.
*Made of urethane change banded*










In urethane-made change band with, you can enjoy to suit your mood.


*







*



*300m waterproof for saturation diving*


The waterproof for saturation diving to allow diving in the deep sea.
*Antimagnetic*


Magnetic resistance to be exposed to direct current magnetic field not affected by the 4,800A / m.
*







*



*High airtightness, watertightness L-shaped packing*


Unique L-shaped packing structure, by special packing material development, and achieve airtightness, water-tightness of high level.
*Rumiburaito*


The store is absorbed in a short time the light of the sunlight or lighting equipment, a Rumiburaito that emits light in the dark, is subjected to the needle and the index, and has improved visibility in dark such as at night or deep sea.

*







*


Product nameSBDX012Limited model nameDomestic Divers 50th Anniversary Limited modelLimited quantity1,000Drive systemMechanical self-winding (with manual winding)Caliber No8L35Case MaterialStainless steel case (some hard coating)Glass materialDual KabuhadorekkusuGlass coatingAnti-reflective coating insideRumiburaitoYes (needle index)AccuracyDay difference +15 seconds to -10 secondsWaterproof300m waterproof for saturation divingAntimagneticYesSizeVertical 50.5mm × 44.3mm × horizontal thickness 14.62mmWeight214gOther featuresOne-piece construction screw lock type crown rotating bezel case back serial number double lock clasp second hand stop function stone number 26 stone


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

They have in pre-order!


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

snakeeyes said:


> do they?? because higuchi does not have them yet...seiya cannot access them yet.....they are not released till end of january so how do lots of sellers have them??
> 
> please explain


They have in pre-order!


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Consonance said:


> They have in pre-order!


do they? higuchi told me he isnt doing pre-orders.....proof please......so i can call higuchi a liar.....seiya is not an AD so he cant take pre-orders.....


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

this was my last conversation with Higuchi.....

I spoke with Higuchi.

there response was: Dear Sir,. Thankyou for your request at Higuchi-inc. it will be release on JUN/2015. We dont take any pre-order/...sorry.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Consonance said:


> They have in pre-order!


whos they? CTGwatches in hong kong????

if your uncomfortable with sharing your info send me a PM. much appreciated. thanks.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Pre Order Seiko PROSPEX SBDX012 Limited Edition Marine Master 300M Diver | eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SBDX0...639888619?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item339ac44eeb


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

to pre-order 
to pay a premium retail in advance only to wait 6 weeks anyway 

why?


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> Pre Order Seiko PROSPEX SBDX012 Limited Edition Marine Master 300M Diver | eBay
> 
> Seiko SBDX012 Marinmaster 50 Anniversary Limited Edition 1000 PS | eBay


lol. no thanks. clearly someone looking to rip someone off. these are no more than 2400 us at the most.......this guy is clearly looking to scam some sucker.......for $2000 less i can get a regular mm300.....

$3700...LE or not...no thanks......

i see the other guy wants $3000.....not as bad as a ripoff artist.....i prefer to deal with the tried and true sources.....im pretty sure someone is gonna get scammed on this LE marinemaster by someone at some point...it wont be me!!!!!


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> to pre-order
> to pay a premium retail in advance only to wait 6 weeks anyway
> 
> why?


please clarify.....i dont understand....are you saying wait 6 weeks and pay MSRP or pre-order and pay the premium?


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Just to confirm, the premium is only for cosmetic differences, and there are no upgrades to the movement or materials compared to the original mm300


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

metalgear said:


> Just to confirm, the premium is only for cosmetic differences, and there are no upgrades to the movement or materials compared to the original mm300


yes. correct.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

do not order now 
wait for it to come out 

this way you will pay msrp or less 

or wait until someone flips it 

if you are in the USA email timeless and Arizona fine time and ask them if they expect it 
and what price can they offer


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> do not order now
> wait for it to come out
> 
> this way you will pay msrp or less
> ...


AZ finetime doesent even have the regular mm300........


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

i just got off the phone with CHINO watch literally 2 min ago.......its around 11:30am sunday morning in Tokyo......

i was told they will probably only be getting one sbdx012!!!!!!!!......one!!!!!!!!!


anyways i was also told they will not accept pre-orders and they will not ship this particular model outside of Japan!!!!! any other model yes, but not the limited edition sbdx012 as its meant for Japan only!!!!!!...dont shoot the messenger.....

i told him other places were taking pre-orders and he laughed and said....good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......he said this watch is so limited that each dealer may only get 1-5 pieces if that.......

anyways he said he couldent help me but would ship the regular mm300 for around 1770 US.......

buyer beware guys.....looks like some of these 'dealers' taking pre-oreders may just be interested in taking your money....

Higuchi not taking pre-orders....

Chino not taking pre-orders......

it all makes me want one even more


AZfinetime?????lol...i dont think soo|


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Good advice Snakeeyes......unless you want to throw everyone else off the trail!!! JK. Good looking out!


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

charger02 said:


> Good advice Snakeeyes......unless you want to throw everyone else off the trail!!! JK. Good looking out!


lol. not my style though.....truth is in this day and age of the internet if its too good to be true it usually is.....anyways im not doubting that some of these guys on ebay whatnot are taking pre-orders but what im saying is their is no guarantee one will receive a watch......or worse....get their money back......lots of tricks...such as 'non refundable' deposits......just saying......

chino higuchi are both at the top of their game and they are both not taking pre-orders and chino says they are only getting ONE sbdx012...ONE!!!!!! lmao.......

something is fishy and it stinks......unless i can obtain through a REPUTABLE tried and true source i will pass and grab myself a regular mm300 once and for all....

someone earlier mentioned 1000 pieces is alot......not really....SEIKO has a diehard following and like i said....CHINO watch guy laughed and said....good luck!!!!!!...thats code for "you probably wont get one".....

i hope Chino is wrong on all counts for those who want one.......for CTGwatches to be taking preorders and others is 'shady' because again..according to Chino each dealer will be LUCKY to get 1-5 watches with 1 being more likely.....i hope im wrong...i want to be wrong......i hope chinos wrong...i want chino to be wrong....

for the record.....chino stated that EVEN IF they had them they WOULD NOT ship outside of Japan.....which is kind of stupid as far as im concerned......

ive contacted Higuchi and Chino......both were no help.....seiya???.........i doubt it.....


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

metalgear said:


> Just to confirm, the premium is only for cosmetic differences, and there are no upgrades to the movement or materials compared to the original mm300


Yes, that's why I say if you pay that much more than regular M300 for this special commemorative model, you are just throwing money away. I could see $200 more, or maybe even $300 more, but $800-$1k is just crazy as hell. And yes, I fully understand the exclusiveness of the limited 1000 piece run.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i would go thru the motions of calling timeless and arizona , that is why i mentioned it 
possibly even the seiko boutique in New York 

what do you have to lose 

you can say to me i told you so if the can't offer help


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> i would go thru the motions of calling timeless and arizona , that is why i mentioned it
> possibly even the seiko boutique in New York
> 
> what do you have to lose
> ...


i respect your trying to help.....but AZfinetime...timeless....oldnortheast jewellers....the BIG 3 Grand Seiko dealers in the USA do not carry these models.....they are JDM models only.......Seiko boutique probably wont even know about the model......

az-timeless-ONJ can all get the MM300.....they would order from higuchi!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyways brother. pure respect but the JDM prospex models are a different calibre than the USA prospex counterparts......


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

ok.....here is an email from chino watch that just came in.......i had emailed them about 10 min before calling them.....this was my email to them and chinos response....very interesting......

watch your $$ people when attempting to acquire a sbdx012........

Hi. I was wondering if its possible to place a pre-order for the soon to be released SEIKO SBDX012 marinemaster 300 LE?. I am interested in doing so. Please let me know as soon as possible. I greatly appreciate it. I am a serious buyer. Thanks.

*** ****
*************.com

here was their response:

Dear sir.

This is Chino watch.
Thank you for your attention to us.

It will not be available to international customers through us.
Please seek it to other source.

Regards.
Chino watch


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> anyways brother. pure respect but the JDM prospex models are a different calibre than the USA prospex counterparts......


That's right, the USA gets the same 2nd tier stuff the rest of the world gets outside of the JDM, Canada included!!


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

snakeeyes said:


> yes. correct.


I think it got the diashield treatment. Granted, that's not a different material.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> That's right, the USA gets the same 2nd tier stuff the rest of the world gets outside of the JDM, Canada included!!


x2

yup


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Regular MM300 is $1495 through Rakuten, just bought one. 


Sent from Dixie


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Regular MM300 is $1495 through Rakuten, just bought one.
> 
> Sent from Dixie


what dealer....just went on rakuten and $1555 is the cheapest i see.....and that didnt include shipping.....PM me if you must. thanks.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

fake seiko marinemasters on rakuten??? just saying...check out these pics....

doesent look like the baxk of a real marinemaster300 to me....

t2164_04.jpg


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

seems to me many sellers on rakuten / ebay are not Authorized Seiko dealers......and when their not Authorized there is always the potential for getting a fake.....

I know Seiya is not Authorized but hes widely known as the Davidsw of Japan.......

pics like the one i posted in the above post make me wonder.......

im just playing devils advocateb-)


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> fake seiko marinemasters on rakuten??? just saying...check out these pics....
> 
> doesent look like the baxk of a real marinemaster300 to me....
> 
> t2164_04.jpg


i have not looked on rakuten but that pic appears very suspicious.. the case back is devoid of writing of any kind, no model #, nothing.. also the end links of the bracelet do not look right..


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure if anybody here has seen a fake MM300 that would even be close to fooling an average Seiko enthusiast. The picture has been photo shopped to conceal that particular watch's identification IMO.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Not sure if anybody here has seen a fake MM300 that would even be close to fooling an average Seiko enthusiast. The picture has been photo shopped to conceal that particular watch's identification IMO.


why photoshop the entire back case? most of the writing is generic anyways....

anyways. buyer beware. we all preach trusted sellers yet at the same time apparently have no problem forking over money to some random japanese/chinese dealer......make no mistake about it, somewhere somebodys wearing a fake MM300.....unless its an authorized seiko dealer or seiya the risk is not worth it IMO


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Should be 4 micro adjustments on clasp too, only see 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

pusherman said:


> i have not looked on rakuten but that pic appears very suspicious.. the case back is devoid of writing of any kind, no model #, nothing.. also the end links of the bracelet do not look right..


whats even funnier about rakuten is they can never get their facts correct???? one dealer selling the sbdx012 says its a limited edition of 2000 pieces!!!! I accept that some things are lost in translation but to be honest a japanese seller should be able to post accurate specs about a japanese watch.....


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Should be 4 micro adjustments on clasp too, only see 3.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


check out rakutens global site. type in seiko marinemaster sbdx001 its laughable how inaccurate some of these pics/specs are


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

snakeeyes said:


> what dealer....just went on rakuten and $1555 is the cheapest i see.....and that didnt include shipping.....PM me if you must. thanks.


Premiumshop, ask for Atsushi, he is the store mgr.

Listed at what you mentioned but charged, probably exchange rate, at $1495. Factory sealed and EMS.

Sent from Dixie


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Premiumshop, ask for Atsushi, he is the store mgr.
> 
> Listed at what you mentioned but charged, probably exchange rate, at $1495. Factory sealed and EMS.
> 
> Sent from Dixie


much appreciated CC. thanks.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

also...can anyone give me seiyas password to get into his site? hes shutdown for the holidays and locks his site:roll: he requires a password to get in|>


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

I paid $1900 to Seiya not more than a year ago for another MM300. 

Premiumshop accepted my offer of $1700 for a Emperor Tuna. Ask for a better price. 


Sent from Dixie


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> why photoshop the entire back case? most of the writing is generic anyways....
> 
> anyways. buyer beware. we all preach trusted sellers yet at the same time apparently have no problem forking over money to some random japanese/chinese dealer......make no mistake about it, somewhere somebodys wearing a fake MM300.....unless its an authorized seiko dealer or seiya the risk is not worth it IMO


I always use a credit card when paying for a watch unseen. Most CC's have protection for the cardholder against fraudulent items.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> I always use a credit card when paying a watch unseen. Most CC's have protection for the cardholder against fraudulent items.


i get it...but what defines 'fraudulent' these mm300's on rakuten are not listed as AUTHENTIC MM300's.....and some guys selling are not authorized seiko dealers.....so i am not sure a credit card company after their investigation would give money back....why? well because 1 if its not purchased from an authorized dealer than a person should know theres a chance its a fake and 2..if its not sold as authentic than whos to say its not a MM300? it is..its just not authentic.....again, im playing devils advocate and i know for a fact credit card companies do not reimburse individuals for their own risk taking stupidity......


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> i get it...but what defines 'fraudulent' these mm300's on rakuten are not listed as AUTHENTIC MM300's.....and some guys selling are not authorized seiko dealers.....so i am not sure a credit card company after their investigation would give money back....why? well because 1 if its not purchased from an authorized dealer than a person should know theres a chance its a fake and 2..if its not sold as authentic than whos to say its not a MM300? it is..its just not authentic.....again, im playing devils advocate and i know for a fact credit card companies do not reimburse individuals for their own risk taking stupidity......


If I was a crook selling fake MM300's on Rakuten, I can guarantee that I'd list them as "authentic". From what I understand, Rakuten screens the shops that are allowed to sell through their website fairly well. I'd venture to say between their screening procedures and your CC's protections you are fairly safe. A further safeguard are the discussions of proven reliable Rakuten sellers on another thread, so just use them.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

If they are on Rakuten, Japan equivalent to USA eBay, they pass a level of authenticity as a 'trusted seller'. If you choose a Rakuten vendor, look for feedback, visit their Rakuten website, ask here, and they accept Ali pay, equivalent to PayPal, then I would feel comfortable, and I did. 

In other words, most Rakuten 'trusted seller' are legit and not some guy in a rickshaw sitting on a corner block. 

This is a global economy and these other vendors are wise to what Seiya, Higuchi and Chino are making selling JDM to US consumers. Rakuten's price saved me over $800 and I purchased two new watches. 

One caveat, billing is through Rakuten, not local seller. And your CC is charged at time of order placement, not when shipped like Amazon. PayPal might be different. 

Back to SBDX012....



Sent from Dixie


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

This site is almost the same as ebay and on ebay most people can't get their facts straight.


snakeeyes said:


> *whats even funnier about rakuten is they can never get their facts correct*???? one dealer selling the sbdx012 says its a limited edition of 2000 pieces!!!! I accept that some things are lost in translation but to be honest a japanese seller should be able to post accurate specs about a japanese watch.....


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

No no no. Rakuten is similar to Amazom not to ebay. Only trusted seller like Amazon.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

The descriptions on Amazon aren't the best either.


Consonance said:


> No no no. Rakuten is similar to Amazom not to ebay. Only trusted seller like Amazon.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

If you don't trust the buyer then don't buy it simple as that.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> fake seiko marinemasters on rakuten??? just saying...check out these pics....
> 
> doesent look like the baxk of a real marinemaster300 to me....
> 
> t2164_04.jpg


That's from 10keiya he has a 4.39/5 rating and has like 31658 feedback, if he's selling fakes Im sure someone would of spoken up already


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

biggpoppa said:


> The descriptions on Amazon aren't the best either.


Yeah, the descriptions on Amazon are *terrible* usually. They're bizarrely bad, really. Either there are no specs or they have specs and they're wrong most of the time. I always check specs elsewhere before making a purchase on Amazon.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

arlee said:


> That's from 10keiya he has a 4.39/5 rating and has like 31658 feedback, if he's selling fakes Im sure someone would of spoken up already


well than he should fix his picture!!!!!!


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Looks like his pics only photo shopped out the info for the watch on the case back, nothing wrong with that imo.


snakeeyes said:


> well than he should fix his picture!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

biggpoppa said:


> Looks like his pics only photo shopped out the info for the watch on the case back, nothing wrong with that imo.


The clasp looks way wrong too, not saying he's selling fakes but those pictures are very odd.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

biggpoppa said:


> Looks like his pics only photo shopped out the info for the watch on the case back, nothing wrong with that imo.


what info is their to hide? just photoshop the serial # than not the entire caseback........that said who really cares but it was enough to make me not purchase from him ever......plenty of people manage to photoshop serial #'s yet leave the rest of the writing.....bush league


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Then you should let the seller know why you wouldn't be interested in a watch he is selling and not post pics of the watch stating you think it is a fake.


snakeeyes said:


> what info is their to hide? just photoshop the serial # than not the entire caseback........that said who really cares but it was enough to make me not purchase from him ever......plenty of people manage to photoshop serial #'s yet leave the rest of the writing.....bush league


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

biggpoppa said:


> Then you should let the seller know why you wouldn't be interested in a watch he is selling and not post pics of the watch stating you think it is a fake.


perhaps but im sure he would tell me to **ck off in japanese!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

True I would probably do the same if you posted online I was selling a fake watch because you didn't like my pics.


snakeeyes said:


> perhaps but im sure he would tell me to **ck off in japanese!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

biggpoppa said:


> True I would probably do the same if you posted online I was selling a fake watch because you didn't like my pics.


I don't think it's so much an accusation as it is pointing out an issue, the clasp is clearly missing a microadjust, why?


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I don't think it's so much an accusation as it is pointing out an issue, the clasp is clearly missing a microadjust, why?


so true... all im doing is stating facts......that sellers pics of an MM300 dont look like an authentic MM300..it is what it is.....


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I don't think it's so much an accusation as it is pointing out an issue, the clasp is clearly missing a microadjust, why?


only other reason i can think of for these pics is the 'seller' cut and pasted these photos from somewhere else not realizing the photos he cut and paste were of a fake MM300


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

So you have seen a fake MM somewhere before? I have never seen one. I think maybe someone got a little carried away with photoshop is all.


snakeeyes said:


> only other reason i can think of for these pics is the 'seller' cut and pasted these photos from somewhere else not realizing the photos he cut and paste were of a fake MM300


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

But if you take a pic of a normal clasp and compare the two you will see they look the same length. So maybe it over photoshopped or maybe it is a older version from the early 2000's? My thought is this, before someone is accused of selling a replica aka fake they should be given the benefit of the doubt and contacted to see what is the story is. This dude has a ton of feedback on ebay and I don't think he would trying to outright screw someone. So why don't one of you step up and contact him to see what the story is instead of casting a negative tone towards him?


Mike_Dowling said:


> I don't think it's so much an accusation as it is pointing out an issue, the clasp is clearly missing a microadjust, why?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

biggpoppa said:


> But if you take a pic of a normal clasp and compare the two you will see they look the same length. So maybe it over photoshopped or maybe it is a older version from the early 2000's? My thought is this, before someone is accused of selling a replica aka fake they should be given the benefit of the doubt and contacted to see what is the story is. This dude has a ton of feedback on ebay and I don't think he would trying to outright screw someone. So why don't one of you step up and contact him to see what the story is instead of casting a negative tone towards him?


I'm not the regulator of the Internet and I'm not in the market for a MM300, but I suggest anyone looking to buy from this guy inquire about the clasp missing a microadjust and other issues with the photos, no one is disparaging anyone, simply pointing out the discrepancies with his photos. The photos he posted on the Internet for all to see and comment on.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

True Mike you are not the Keeper of the Internet but for snakeyes to call it a replica or even *insinuated it is then that is disparaging.*


Mike_Dowling said:


> I'm not the regulator of the Internet and I'm not in the market for a MM300, but I suggest anyone looking to buy from this guy inquire about the clasp missing a microadjust and other issues with the photos, no one is disparaging anyone, simply pointing out the discrepancies with his photos. The photos he posted on the Internet for all to see and comment on.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

FYI some dealers are sold out of their allotted 012.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

The sbdx001 first came with a different clasp like this one (pic found on net):










a couple of years after its release it has been updated with the current clasp and a different crystal retaining ring afaik.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice, that is what I thought but I couldn't find a pic of it.


mariod said:


> The sbdx001 first came with a different clasp like this one (pic found on net):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

biggpoppa said:


> True Mike you are not the Keeper of the Internet but for snakeyes to call it a replica or even *insinuated it is then that is disparaging.*


Well than maybe he should update his photo. I could care less if you feel ive disparaged some random dealer of rakuten!!!!!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

snakeeyes said:


> Well than maybe he should update his photo. I could care less if you feel ive disparaged some random dealer of rakuten!!!!!! Lmao!!!!


Think he could careless about some random guy online complaining that his pics are not updated, when he clearly has a lot of customers. If you don't trust him cause of his lack of updated pics on his products then just don't buy from him. His loss not yours


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

10Keiya and Seiko3S sold out of these days ago...
why are you people still arguing about whether some of the main Seiko JDM distributors are posting supposedly fake pictures?

It's obvious that they are photoshopped to hide details like the serial number,
and it's also obvious that these are not sellers who would be selling fakes.

If you want to accuse people of things and debate with them tiny points photographic accuracy, 
i suggest you avoid Rakuten all together anyways,
go find a seller who speaks english fluently and who can educate you as to just how wrong you are.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Couldn't have said it better myself!!!


Millbarge said:


> 10Keiya and Seiko3S sold out of these days ago...
> why are you people still arguing about whether some of the main Seiko JDM distributors are posting supposedly fake pictures?
> 
> It's obvious that they are photoshopped to hide details like the serial number,
> ...


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

If I were in the fake business, I probably would not try to fake a monocoque watch. Fake Rolex subs would be a lot more profitable, would they not?


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi guys. My first post here. But have been gleaning a whole lot of knowledge from the community for a while, particularly in regard to the MM300 and the sbdx012 limited edition.

I'm living in Tokyo and have reserved the SBDX012 at a couple of shops here (none confirmed yet). 

Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on the merits of Diasheild treatment on this model? I know that people rave about the Diashield treatment on the ti Shogun, but will this treatment have similar value for the SS MM? Also, I know that one complaint about the MM300 is the easily scratched and not easily replaceable bezel. Will the Diashield treatment for the SBDX012 also be used on the bezel? I'm guessing it won't, but just thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

Ish said:


> Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts on the merits of Diasheild treatment on this model? I know that people rave about the Diashield treatment on the ti Shogun, but will this treatment have similar value for the SS MM? Also, I know that one complaint about the MM300 is the easily scratched and not easily replaceable bezel. Will the Diashield treatment for the SBDX012 also be used on the bezel? I'm guessing it won't, but just thought I'd ask. Thanks.


I've recently bought a JDM model, SDGM001, which has Diashield and it is fantastic really.. Not even a small scratch yet.. Regular MM300 doesn't look to have, but SBDX012 has, according to Seiko Japan website.. I think it worth all the price difference of 200something USD, let alone being a Limited Edition watch.. Of course if you can find..


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty excited about this incoming! 

Hopefully it'll be here before February and the changes are enough to keep me satisfied as I've flipped the SBDX001 twice!


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the Diashield. Sounds like it's worth it.

As to the price difference between the sbdx001 and the 012, it's quite it a bit more than $200.

Kakaku.com is the best place to find the lowest price for stock models. As you can see at the following link, the lowest price for the sbdx001 is 185,864.

SBDX001 at Kakaku.com

Prices for the sbdx012 are hovering right around 241,000.

SBDX012 at Bic Camera

A difference of 55,135 yen or about 460 USD.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't want Diashield, with regular SS I can always have it polished and brushed to look as good as new. What do you do when your Diashield scratches?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Ish said:


> Thanks for the info on the Diashield. Sounds like it's worth it.
> 
> As to the price difference between the sbdx001 and the 012, it's quite it a bit more than $200.
> 
> ...


i am unfamiliar with bic camera but that price is very good...
do they ship to US?
The site is difficult for me to understand, even with chrome trying to translate it.


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

^^I'm not entirely certain, but my guess is that they don't. It's a bit of a moot point anyway, since they have already filled all of their allotted reserve spots. They started taking reservations on the 26th and were already full when I went there on the 27th.

I really don't know where you can go to still find an open spot at this point.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Ish said:


> ^^I'm not entirely certain, but my guess is that they don't. It's a bit of a moot point anyway, since they have already filled all of their allotted reserve spots. They started taking reservations on the 26th and were already full when I went there on the 27th.
> 
> I really don't know where you can go to still find an open spot at this point.


oh no worries, i was just curious...
thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

Ish said:


> Thanks for the info on the Diashield. Sounds like it's worth it.
> 
> As to the price difference between the sbdx001 and the 012, it's quite it a bit more than $200.
> 
> ...


surprising.. according to Seiko web-site, it is 280,000 vs 250,000.. But I can understand that, for a Limited Edition model, that is already clear that will be sold out very early, not too many dealers will come down with the price..


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

I wonder if Seiko has recommended pricing the SBDX012 at around 240,000 yen. It seems like more than a coincidence that most retailers are right around that price.


----------



## maxcargo (Aug 23, 2014)

Just payed for the sbdx012 from Higuchi!!! It shippes out betweem 23-27 of januar:smiley::smiley:


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

maxcargo said:


> Just payed for the sbdx012 from Higuchi!!! It shippes out betweem 23-27 of januar:smiley::smiley:


how so? higuchi does not have on website...i spoke w higuchi and they were not taking pre-orders......i dont believe you:roll:


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

this was my response from higuchi....

 Dear Sir,. Thankyou for your request at Higuchi-inc. it will be release on JUN/2015. We dont take any pre-order/...sorry.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Personally I wouldn't want Diashield, with regular SS I can always have it polished and brushed to look as good as new. What do you do when your Diashield scratches?


I've sort of had the same feeling. I'm really impressed with the Diashield on titanium, before that I had been long disenchanted generally with ti watches. I've got a SBDX001, maybe I will pick up a SDBX012, and then flip one or the other depending on my impression.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> this was my response from higuchi....
> 
> Dear Sir,. Thankyou for your request at Higuchi-inc. it will be release on JUN/2015. We dont take any pre-order/...sorry.


Keyword is pre-order. Plus he has the date wrong... It's 17 days away from being released.

The person I bought mine from (a rakuten seller) wouldn't take a pre-order either but did honor his word in emailing me back when he was ready to take payment for his SBDX012 allotment. I guess he had to secure the watches first.... Btw, he is now sold out too!

This is why I never got on board with Higuchi and don't understand why people praise him here... Because he has a website? His communication has always been terrible for me and he's hung me out to dry before on an LE back when he said he'd email me back for payment, and another time for GS parts. I bet he never thought about emailing you back and sold all the LE MMs from right under your nose.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

sierra11b said:


> Keyword is pre-order.
> 
> The person I bought mine from (a rakuten seller) wouldn't take a pre-order either but did honor his word in emailing me back when he was ready to take payment. I guess he had to secure the watches first.... Btw, he is now sold out too!
> 
> This is why I never got on board with Higuchi and don't understand why people praise him here... Because he has a website? His communication has always been terrible for me and he's hung me out to dry before on an LE back when he said he'd email me back for payment, and another time for GS parts. I bet he never thought about emailing you back and sold all the LE MMs from right under your nose.


well we will find out...ive contacted him again....poster above said he sent his payment in to higuchi...thats a pre-order as they have not been released yet....there are bother options i am aware......whether its worth it is debateable with the extra $1000 us on top of a regular mm300......

i had one dealer tell me no shipping outside of japan.....i was on rakuten and ordered one or thought i had until it said "this product does not ship to Canada"....

Higuchi? i will believe it when poster shows proof or higuchi replys yes...he has returned all my emails in the past and most recently.....


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> well we will find out...ive contacted him again....poster above said he sent his payment in to higuchi...thats a pre-order as they have not been released yet....there are bother options i am aware......whether its worth it is debateable with the extra $1000 us on top of a regular mm300......
> 
> i had one dealer tell me no shipping outside of japan.....i was on rakuten and ordered one or thought i had until it said "this product does not ship to Canada"....
> 
> Higuchi? i will believe it when poster shows proof or higuchi replys yes...he has returned all my emails in the past and most recently.....


I ninja edited my post as you were quoting me. Yes, it's technically a pre-order but I think they weren't accepting money until they secured their allotted watches from Seiko first. The seller I got mine from had something like 5 and they all went to people I know around these parts and other forums.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

sierra11b said:


> Keyword is pre-order. Plus he has the date wrong... It's 17 days away from being released.
> 
> The person I bought mine from (a rakuten seller) wouldn't take a pre-order either but did honor his word in emailing me back when he was ready to take payment for his SBDX012 allotment. I guess he had to secure the watches first.... Btw, he is now sold out too!
> 
> This is why I never got on board with Higuchi and don't understand why people praise him here... Because he has a website? His communication has always been terrible for me and he's hung me out to dry before on an LE back when he said he'd email me back for payment, and another time for GS parts. I bet he never thought about emailing you back and sold all the LE MMs from right under your nose.


i also hope market isnt flooded with 'fake' mm300's...

truth is 1000 is not alot...a seiko dealer told me 'good luck' getting one.....my only guess is he meant at list price as most dealers on rakuten have 'jacked' the price by 40-60000 yen.....seems like an awful lot of sbdx012s available 'apparently'.....

buyer beware........thats why i do prefer a 'reputable' dealer rather than japanese ebay....i hope im wrong about higuchi....


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

snakeeyes said:


> i also hope market isnt flooded with 'fake' mm300's...
> 
> truth is 1000 is not alot...a seiko dealer told me 'good luck' getting one.....my only guess is he meant at list price as most dealers on rakuten have 'jacked' the price by 40-60000 yen.....seems like an awful lot of sbdx012s available 'apparently'.....
> 
> buyer beware........thats why i do prefer a 'reputable' dealer rather than japanese ebay....i hope im wrong about higuchi....


I'm not worried. The seller I got mine from has a great reputation but is seldom talked about on the forums. I've purchased from him before and I know others that deal with him exclusively. Besides, I went back to him to secure a second LE MM and that's when he told me they were out. He could have easily taken more of my money if it did not exist.

Good luck in your search! I'm sure there will be a few for sale right away just as there were for the SBDB008


----------



## maxcargo (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

maxcargo said:


> View attachment 2536362
> [/QUO
> 
> TE]
> ...


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure where you're getting the $700 figure from. I would say that Higuchi's price is 10,000 yen over the standard pricing I see for most Japanese sites, as stated a few pages back, of 241,900 or thereabouts. Makes sense that Higuchi would be 10,000 yen over that price since he's including shipping.


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

Ish said:


> Not sure where you're getting the $700 figure from. I would say that Higuchi's price is 10,000 yen over the standard pricing I see for most Japanese sites, as stated a few pages back, of 241,900 or thereabouts. Makes sense that Higuchi would be 10,000 yen over that price since he's including shipping.


Most on rakuten have prices listed over 300000 yen


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Only 2/10. That certainly qualifies as somewhat less than "most" I think.

Rakuten search for SBDX012


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

the only one still available on global rakuten is 302,400 JPY thru Seiko3s

10keiya had some at 241,900 JPY, but those sold out already.

For both this and the SBDC027 it seems that some sellers are really trying to max out their profits...
in fact the same day these were announced i started seeing them for sale on eBay with a 50% markup for delivery sometime in February.

The old buy 3 and sell 2 to pay for my free 1


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Just reserved one through Yodobashi camera for the pretty standard price of 241,920 (tax included).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> the only one still available on global rakuten is 302,400 JPY thru Seiko3s
> 
> 10keiya had some at 241,900 JPY, but those sold out already.
> 
> ...


They all max out the profits and then start dumping them. A good price on the SBDB009 is US$800 cheaper now than just a few months ago. I was gouged on one myself.


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Not sure that the SBDB009 is the best comparison. The SBDX012 is a limited edition model and, from what I've heard from the staff at several electronics shops, limited edition Seiko divers sell like hotcakes. And this one even more so. I don't think there will be any dumping with this one. To me, 241,900 seems like a fair enough price. But who knows, if the SBDX012 doesn't sing to me, I'll be opting for the 001.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

I was down in Umeda and thought I'd stop by and order one. I was told out that they are sold out on preorder across the entire Yodobashi chain. That is pretty impressive.

The scalpers gotta be hard at work here, there just aren't that many WIS folks. Actually, I was relieved they were sold out, might sound like sour grapes, but I felt more obligated to buy one rather than I was enchanted by some new design or feature. Some gold lettering and some Diashield? I like both but certainly not enough to get feverish enough that I would pay over normal Yodobashi prices. I'm a lot more intrigued by my (similarly limited edition) SDGZ013 that I recently picked up.

Yodobashi still has some of those around, maybe I'll buy another one of those for the safe now that SDBX012 is effectively sold out on primary market.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

robatsu said:


> I was down in Umeda and thought I'd stop by and order one. I was told out that they are sold out on preorder across the entire Yodobashi chain. That is pretty impressive.
> 
> The scalpers gotta be hard at work here, there just aren't that many WIS folks. Actually, I was relieved they were sold out, might sound like sour grapes, but I felt more obligated to buy one rather than I was enchanted by some new design or feature. Some gold lettering and some Diashield? I like both but certainly not enough to get feverish enough that I would pay over normal Yodobashi prices. _*I'm a lot more intrigued by my (similarly limited edition) SDGZ013 that I recently picked up.*_
> 
> Yodobashi still has some of those around, maybe I'll buy another one of those for the safe now that SDBX012 is effectively sold out on primary market.


love the idea of those, just not sure about the onyx on the crown.


----------



## maxcargo (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes, they ship world wide. I pre order in october. Got a confirming Mail from Higuchi


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ish said:


> Not sure that the SBDB009 is the best comparison. The SBDX012 is a limited edition model and, from what I've heard from the staff at several electronics shops, limited edition Seiko divers sell like hotcakes. And this one even more so. I don't think there will be any dumping with this one. To me, 241,900 seems like a fair enough price. But who knows, if the SBDX012 doesn't sing to me, I'll be opting for the 001.


I wasn't looking for the best comparison. I was stating my latest personal experience.


----------



## Shiikamaru (Aug 7, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> love the idea of those, just not sure about the onyx on the crown.


same sentiment. i would lose my mind if the crown is engraved in the same pattern as the gs.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just noticed the red in the second hand while looking through a Rakuten shop's watches.

I'm sorry, but the red in the second hand with the gold and stainless is just tacky. I don't like that at all.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I think this version is aesthetically inferior to the regular model. 
The gold makes it look cheaper in my opinion


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Couple things that turn me off:

1. Silver date wheel looks way out of place with all the gold, should be black with gold lettering.

2. I would definitely be interested in knowing if replacement parts will be available. If worm you are going to scratch the bezel at some point.... most likely.

3. Price premium over the SBDX001 seems kind of salty for what you are getting

4. Red second hand definitely seems odd

All these are just opinions, maybe wrist shots will sway me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

The 6159...


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

I think you guys are missing the point of the watch here... As Consonance has posted it's supposed to be an aesthetically accurate re-issue of the 6159 red seconds hand and all. I think Seiko absolutely nailed this one!


I think it looks great and so much so that I have one coming, but I do think the SBDX001 is spectacular and, dare I say, has a cleaner look to it which reminds me more of modern Sub or SeaDweller. If there's any reservation with the gold being tacky then you're in luck in that there's never been a better time to buy the 001! 


I think it's going to be a classic case of seeing live photos of this watch which will change the minds of most naysayers... It's no secret that Seiko catalog shots are unflattering and one-note. If you look at the better photos of the SBDX003 you'll see just how classy the watch can wear... The gold gives it a warmth and depth unlike the 001


As for sourcing parts, it is something I've thought about and will look into once they're officially released. Getting my hands on a spare gold lettered bezel will give me a warm and fuzzy feeling but if the worst happens (we're talking serious damage), then I could always get my hands on the regular MM bezel for a franken SBDX003 look.


Contrary to all the hype of scratched MM300 bezels, I think a lot of it is overreaction from the owner as I have yet to see any used MM300 bezel, scratches/dents and all, I would kick out of bed. Let's not forget this is a tool watch and wear is to be expected through normal use. I welcome wabi and character!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

sierra11b said:


> Contrary to all the hype of scratched MM300 bezels, I think a lot of it is overreaction from the owner as I have yet to see any used MM300 bezel, scratches/dents and all, I would kick out of bed. Let's not forget this is a tool watch and wear is to be expected through normal use. I welcome wabi and character!


I agree with what you wrote, I understand what this version was going for in Seiko history I just prefer the original (that's why I own it I guess), but I bet live photos of this watch will look awesome.

I also agree it's a tool watch, I wear it daily and if it gets a scratch it gets a scratch, no big deal.


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd love to see someone do a breakdown of the differences between the original and the MM300. I've looked around, but haven't found such an analysis. 

In addition to some obvious differences (i.e. movement), it looks like the case of the original is more square-ish, slightly shorter and the coin edge on the bezel also appears to be "finer". Correct? Anything else?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I just noticed the red in the second hand while looking through a Rakuten shop's watches.
> 
> I'm sorry, but the red in the second hand with the gold and stainless is just tacky. I don't like that at all.
> 
> View attachment 2554026


lol.. i thought i was the only one


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I really like the additional color that the gold and red seconds hand bring. If I were in the market for a MM300 I think I'd try to get one of these, if they're even still available. I see that there's already one on the sales corner, but it must just be for one that's already reserved.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

As a regular MM300 owner I think this version is growing on me. I cannot deny that I am starting to like it a lot..


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Consonance said:


> The 6159...


Ok, this is a game changer. Now I get it, I retract my previous post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

This pic (mock-up?) was posted yesterday (at a link I can no longer find) and it's less grainy than previous images. Anyway I think it looks very good.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

So i have a reservation for 3 of these and cant decide whether to gamble for it becoming an investment or not..


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

tmoris said:


> So i have a reservation for 3 of these and cant decide whether to gamble for it becoming an investment or not..


buy 3 at nearly $9000 to make money on ?

not so much

but I am a glass half empty viewer


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I think buying watches as an investment (unless it's your job) is generally a bad idea. 
Like paintings, they should be bought only because you like them. 
My opinion obviously


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

tmoris said:


> So i have a reservation for 3 of these and cant decide whether to gamble for it becoming an investment or not..


i guess it depends what you paid for them.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> i guess it depends what you paid for them.


Right, and which watches and for how long you intend to sit on them.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

Millbarge said:


> i guess it depends what you paid for them.


Standard price of 252k yen. Havent paid yet..


----------



## Lanceteer (Dec 16, 2014)

tmoris said:


> Standard price of 252k yen. Havent paid yet..


I reckon you could ask for just under a hundred USD extra a year. Dare I say a thousand after a decade? It depends on the diver models that Seiko releases and what it does with the MM line in the future. The SBDX certainly has more charm over the SBDX001.


----------



## tmoris (Dec 8, 2009)

I guess ur right, doesnt make much sense..


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Best photos of the SBDX012 I've seen to date. What do you all think?





¡Ú³ÚÅ·»Ô¾ì¡ÛSEIKO PROSPEX¡¡¹ñ»º¥À¥¤¥Ð¡¼¥¦¥©¥Ã¥Á50¼þÇ¯µ­Ç°¸ÂÄê¥â¥Ç¥ë¡¡¥Þ¥ê¥ó¥Þ¥¹¥¿¡¼¥×¥í¥Õ¥§¥Ã¥·¥ç¥Ê¥ë¡§»º·Ð¥Í¥Ã¥È¥·¥ç¥Ã¥×


----------



## ReinhardSA (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

The thing about the mm300 is it really shines in low light conditions, I bet this will be the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxcargo (Aug 23, 2014)

Cool pix! I'm glad i've bought one


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Ish said:


> Best photos of the SBDX012 I've seen to date. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could live with that.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

Gold accents on the besel insert, make that watch complete. SBDX003 was not so good without it.


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn, the yen is going up!


----------



## outofsightoutofmind (Jan 16, 2015)

The sbdx003 had a silver insert so it didn't look as complete I agree.


Karolewskiej said:


> Gold accents on the besel insert, make that watch complete. SBDX003 was not so good without it.


----------



## TraderX (Mar 24, 2014)

Who will be first to take delivery and post pics.....??

There will be a highly anticipated/valuable packages leaving Japan in a couple of days!

Cant wait


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

TraderX said:


> Who will be first to take delivery and post pics.....??
> 
> There will be a highly anticipated/valuable packages leaving Japan in a couple of days!
> 
> Cant wait


Yep! |>

Although I'm sure it won't be me first I am anticipating (fingers crossed) we see some live shots from Japanese recipients within the next 36hrs or so.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Just received an e-mail stating...available after the 24th in Japan, so hopefully shipping out on Monday!


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Just got off the phone with Yodobashi, looks like the SBDX012 has arrived, including the one I have on hold.


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Ish , You are very lucky to witness the grand moment of the decade. I wish I am in Japan too. Please post a live shot once you are there. Can't wait to see it live.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

still some to buy:
Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko SEIKO ProspEx PROSPEX 1000 book domestic divers watch 50th anniversary commemorative SBDX012 mens watch watches quantity limited #113288 ■ released in late January appointment booking products


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I won't be able to make it over to Yodobashi til Saturday. I may try to stop in at Wako in Ginza tomorrow though. And I'm not really sure I'm going to buy it either. Will decide once I see it.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Ish said:


> Well, I won't be able to make it over to Yodobashi til Saturday. I may try to stop in at Wako in Ginza tomorrow though. And I'm not really sure I'm going to buy it either. Will decide once I see it.


can't wait for some real world pics


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Millbarge said:


>


Haha!!!

I just came here to post Tanakas video as I saw it come up, but I see you beat me to it!!! :-!


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya ! The sbdx012 is on its way to me , now .

Cheers
David


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

After seeing the video, I have to say it looks significantly worse than the regular MM300 in my opinion. 
And the gold parts on the rubber bracelet? Ugh!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> After seeing the video, I have to say it looks significantly worse than the regular MM300 in my opinion.
> And the gold parts on the rubber bracelet? Ugh!


Thanks, Debbie!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry sir I don't get your humor 

I mean I'm serious, I'm Italian so I don't get your joke


----------



## IgniFerroque (Apr 28, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Sorry sir I don't get your humor
> 
> I mean I'm serious, I'm Italian so I don't get your joke


Not much of joke really.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Sorry sir I don't get your humor
> 
> I mean I'm serious, I'm Italian so I don't get your joke


Google "Debbie Downer"


----------



## Consonance (Jan 27, 2013)

The sbdx012 looks original... like the old one.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Seppia said:


> After seeing the video, I have to say it looks significantly worse than the regular MM300 in my opinion.
> And the gold parts on the rubber bracelet? Ugh!


Quite the opposite for me. Watch looks great. Looking forward to getting mine.

I don't understand why you have to express your distaste for this watch over and over and over again. You don't like it, we get it.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow, on Tanaka's video it looks perfect! I am really impressed.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I dig it, congrats to everyone who has one reserved!! Can't wait for wrist shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

JPannington said:


> Quite the opposite for me. Watch looks great. Looking forward to getting mine.
> 
> I don't understand why you have to express your distaste for this watch over and over and over again. You don't like it, we get it.


?
I think a community can benefit from both positive and negative comments. 
What about the people that continuously sing praises of the watch? 
Will you say "you like it, we get it"?
Something new came up (a video) I commented on it. 
I own many seikos and love them, not exactly trying to troll here. 
I don't understand why anything that's not overly positive is badly perceived at times. 
It's a watch forum, not a marketing agency


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

I think it's a tone/language thing. You stated that the 012 looks significantly worse than the 001. That implies that the 001 looks bad and the 012 looks worse (i.e. terrible). I'm sure what you meant is that it doesn't look as good as the 001. Cause everyone knows the 001 looks at least good, if not downright delicious.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Something has got lost in translation then, English is not my mother tongue... Sorry!
I love the MM300!
Here's mine:


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

It's a nice watch.. Like the splash of gold on it...almost pre-ordered one but did not. End of the day it's an MM300 which I had previously bought and flipped due to disappointing accuracy and loose end link fit...which I am afraid I will once again encounter with the SBDX012. 

Eager of early adopters here to do a small write up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

balzebub said:


> It's a nice watch.. Like the splash of gold on it...almost pre-ordered one but did not. End of the day it's an MM300 which I had previously bought and flipped due to disappointing accuracy and loose end link fit...which I am afraid I will once again encounter with the SBDX012.
> 
> Eager of early adopters here to do a small write up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That accuracy thing is such a shame. I flipped the MM and the Emperor because the 8L35 performance was so poor. I guess I had bad luck.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Seppia said:


> After seeing the video, I have to say it looks significantly worse than the regular MM300 in my opinion.
> And the gold parts on the rubber bracelet? Ugh!


l think it looks much better than l expected, the gold on the strap is awful but that's easily remedied. l like the gold accents and red in the seconds hand a lot more in the real shots.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I think it looks great, even the gold accents on the rubber strap!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> That accuracy thing is such a shame. I flipped the MM and the Emperor because the 8L35 performance was so poor. I guess I had bad luck.


Really? My Emperor is awesome accurate. The MM300 not so much.

Sent from Dixie


----------



## Yrh0413 (Oct 3, 2014)

lovely MM300 ltd but I still prefer the stock MM300.


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Just went over to Wako and checked out the 012 during my lunch break. It's very nice. Less blingy gold than some of the online pics suggest. And that red second hand really pops. All in all though, think I like the stock 001 more. As a "watch", in the ideal detached sense, the 012 looks just as good. But as something I'll be putting on my wrist and into my daily ensemble, think the 001 makes more sense. Will be cancelling my order for the 012 and probably picking up the 001 instead. (unless someone wants me to pick up the 012 for them).


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Ish said:


> Just went over to Wako and checked out the 012 during my lunch break. It's very nice. Less blingy gold than some of the online pics suggest. And that red second hand really pops. All in all though, think I like the stock 001 more. As a "watch", in the ideal detached sense, the 012 looks just as good. But as something I'll be putting on my wrist and into my daily ensemble, think the 001 makes more sense. Will be cancelling my order for the 012 and probably picking up the 001 instead. (unless someone wants me to pick up the 012 for them).


No photos? How much is the 012 going for at wako?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

300,000 plus at Wako. (MSRP).


----------



## Kucimo (May 24, 2010)

Here's the real life picture of my SBDX012


----------



## Kucimo (May 24, 2010)

The price is JPY 280,000 (MSRP) + 8% tax (for non foreigner)


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks very good. That red stoplight really pops. Price in Japan is more like 240,000 including tax.


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

Kucimo said:


> Here's the real life picture of my SBDX012


Congratz, really stunner!


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

More pictures please!


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

JPannington said:


> More pictures please!


+1000000000

Yes, pls more pictures. I guess you have it first here


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Good chance I just pooped my pants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The bezel looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## TraderX (Mar 24, 2014)

Was always going to be so much nicer in the flesh - a lot more subtle...

Love it

Mines in the mail!!


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice wrist shot (not mine).



Kakaku


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

JPannington said:


> More pictures please!





Karolewskiej said:


> +1000000000
> 
> Yes, pls more pictures. I guess you have it first here


another review of photo from kakaku(not mine)


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Kucimo said:


> Here's the real life picture of my SBDX012 [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2709729&d=1422013827"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kucimo
You're the champ
How many pieces if this you intend to bring back home? 
Leave some for me


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Kucimo said:


> Here's the real life picture of my SBDX012
> View attachment 2709729


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

somehow I like the 001 better.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Something about the red in the second hand just bugs me


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Millbarge said:


> Something about the red in the second hand just bugs me


I believe the red on the second hand may harken back to that of the 6105.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> I believe the red on the second hand may harken back to that of the 6105.





Millbarge said:


> Something about the red in the second hand just bugs me


It's really quite small, I don't think it would be noticed in real life, except to A fellow WIS


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

That red/violet detail is my favorite part of the watch. Looks amazing with the white and gold next to it.


----------



## maxcargo (Aug 23, 2014)

wow! love the live pics &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845; mine is in the mail.


----------



## Leesue (Oct 31, 2012)

The watch is very beautiful!
Love the gold hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

I went to Wako in Ginza today and saw this watch. It just so happened that a regular MM300 was also there so I could compare the two easily. I tell you honestly, I don't think this limited edition one is significantly more attractive than the regular model (which I already have). Still, I think SBDX012 is a good investment. It will surely increase in price over the years, which is why I almost pulled the trigger actually. Problem is, I am saving for my second Rolex!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Nice but definitely not a "must have". I like the current one much better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

just wandering if certain parts can be used for the much older generation of 6159-700X? Like even perhaps the metal bracelet? Anyone can advise? Thanks!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Just curious: is the crystal hardlex or sapphire?


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

Hardlex


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

at least it doesnt have that ugly X logo that some of the new prospex have...


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Its nice and i feel better proportioned than the sumo. as i suspected the red dot isn't really obvious at all. the whole colour scheme seems to blend in and not really stand out in anyway.


----------



## Leesue (Oct 31, 2012)

According to the spec from seiko japan site.
Besides the gold hands, dial, bezel insert, SBDX012 has diashield!
Does it worth the extra money?
IMO, if you don't have a SBDX001, the SBDX012 is a good choice.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

here's a shot of both the just released limited edition seiko divers:


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

The SBDX012 is definitely a nice looking piece and I would have bought one if I didn't already have a SBDX001. As it is, the models aren't differentiated enough (for me) to justify owning them and if I'm going to own a two tone diver, I think I'd look for the Orient 300m saturation two tone that has been discontinued.

But here is a thought. Last year, Seiko did a 50th anniversary limited edition at the beginning of 2014, the SDGZ005, to commemorate 50 years of auto chronos. Then they did another release, the SDGZ013, at the end of the year, to also commemorate the 50th. One at the beginning of the year, then one at the end.

Maybe 50 years of divers, they will do the same again - 50 years of divers is as big a whoop for Seiko as 50 years of chronos, and they did do the SBDX012 at the very beginning of the anniversary year (as they did the SDGZ005 in 2014).

So my guess is that there will be another 50th anniversary of divers limited edition at the end of 2015. Maybe, and just maybe, it will be the reissue of the 6105 that Seiko enthusiasts have long pined for.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

It's nice but for the price people are paying it really should come with at least a sapphire crystal upgrade and regulated movement imo. Something to make it a little more special instead of just gold dial highlights. Nice looking watch though no doubt, I don't know that I could pay $1,000 to $1,500 more than the standard MM300 for it.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I liket, no question..............but as a daily wearer, I feel I prefer the SBDX001. I just don't have anything gold, and for some reason the color on the bezel just doesn't sit right with me, I almost prefer the historical release with the silver bezel. I am sure I just need to see it in person to fully appreciate it. Congrats to those that picked one up!


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

I like how everyone keeps posting that there is definitely no reason to buy one. No really there isn't. Look at the pictures: It's just some gold here and there and not even a sapphire chrystal. Or better don't look at the pictures. Nothing to see here. Move along. Don't spend your money on just another watch. Think of the children! Definitely no reason to buy one. No. Not here. Don't look at me with your cute little lume pip. Could you all now, please, stop posting photos?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Starting to arrive in the US today I guess. These are really, really nice. Didn't have time to mess with sizing the bracelet, so I threw it on the rubber.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Very Nice Jswing!!.... I have one inbound into Chicago customs, and waiting for tracking on another. Hopefully have one by Wednesday...


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

noenmon said:


> I like how everyone keeps posting that there is definitely no reason to buy one. No really there isn't. Look at the pictures: It's just some gold here and there and not even a sapphire chrystal. Or better don't look at the pictures. Nothing to see here. Move along. Don't spend your money on just another watch. Think of the children! Definitely no reason to buy one. No. Not here. Don't look at me with your cute little lume pip. Could you all now, please, stop posting photos?


your eyes are getting heavy, you're getting so tired, you feel like sleeping, sleeping..... but first take out the plastic, hit that japanese website, get in line with everyone else.
now rest, rest.....when you wake, fedex will be here....


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

I love them and I would love to buy one. It looks spectacular! However, I'm not buying any more expensive (for me) watches. I'm just starting to realize that in this day and age, how much $3500 is, how long it takes to save and that blowing it on a watch that is VERY similar to something I already own, is unjustifiable. 

For those that have them, congratulations, and I'm not too proud to admit I'm JEALOUS!


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Leesue said:


> According to the spec from seiko japan site.
> Besides the gold hands, dial, bezel insert, SBDX012 has diashield!
> Does it worth the extra money?
> IMO, if you don't have a SBDX001, the SBDX012 is a good choice.


wait is the bracelet steel? i thought they only applied diashield on titanium.


----------



## Leesue (Oct 31, 2012)

The bracelet is steel.
Both SBDX012 and SBDC027 have diasheild!








And these two model are for Seiko diver 50th anniversary.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Great news, just got an email from my parts guy in Japan and he advised me that the SBDX012 gold hands, dial, and bezel were already available as replacement parts. All in it cost me $217.95 with EMS shipping from Japan. I'm going to sell my regular silver hands, dial, and bezel for $200 (sorry already have a buyer) so I'll be in it for no money really. Then I'll have the SBDX012 for $1000 (that's what my gently used SBDX001 cost me back in July '09).
















CALM DOWN, CALM DOWN. I'M JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

cold_beer839 said:


> CALM DOWN, CALM DOWN. I'M JUST KIDDING!!!


April's Fool sure came early! That's a good one PAIN!


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Great news, just got an email from my parts guy in Japan and he advised me that the SBDX012 gold hands, dial, and bezel were already available as replacement parts. All in it cost me $217.95 with EMS shipping from Japan. I'm going to sell my regular silver hands, dial, and bezel for $200 (sorry already have a buyer) so I'll be in it for no money really. Then I'll have the SBDX012 for $1000 (that's what my gently used SBDX001 cost me back in July '09).
> 
> CALM DOWN, CALM DOWN. I'M JUST KIDDING!!!


Wish your dream may come to truth !


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Great news, just got an email from my parts guy in Japan and he advised me that the SBDX012 gold hands, dial, and bezel were already available as replacement parts. All in it cost me $217.95 with EMS shipping from Japan. I'm going to sell my regular silver hands, dial, and bezel for $200 (sorry already have a buyer) so I'll be in it for no money really. Then I'll have the SBDX012 for $1000 (that's what my gently used SBDX001 cost me back in July '09).
> 
> CALM DOWN, CALM DOWN. I'M JUST KIDDING!!!


Damn you, Sir


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

The sbdx012 is all with Diashield steel? That's an interesting information!!!


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys, where I can read more about Seiko diashield on steel ?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

cold_beer839 said:


> Great news, just got an email from my parts guy in Japan and he advised me that the SBDX012 gold hands, dial, and bezel were already available as replacement parts. All in it cost me $217.95 with EMS shipping from Japan. I'm going to sell my regular silver hands, dial, and bezel for $200 (sorry already have a buyer) so I'll be in it for no money really. Then I'll have the SBDX012 for $1000 (that's what my gently used SBDX001 cost me back in July '09).
> 
> CALM DOWN, CALM DOWN. I'M JUST KIDDING!!!


LOL, good one.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Karolewskiej said:


> Guys, where I can read more about Seiko diashield on steel ?


google.


----------



## Davidhu (Jan 6, 2012)

Just received, compare with sbdx001.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

David Woo said:


> google.


I can't seem to find anything specific either, did you?


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

David Woo said:


> google.


David, you are the man 

Thanks but already tried.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I got 16,000 hits in 0.46 seconds.


----------



## maxcargo (Aug 23, 2014)

love that seiko. the dssd and mm300 is my fav.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Can anybody confirm the Diashield steel on the SBDX012? There's a specific tag in the box saying "Diashield" like that on the 50th anniversary Sumo?


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks wise, I thing it's very nice indeed. |>


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

One of mine arrived today. I actually ordered 2 just to double down, and not miss out on these. It's everything I thought it'd be! Now for some quick pics .....


























With some friends....










And to answer the dia-shield question above, it definitely is....


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm really enjoying the vintage feel of the gold. I want to put it on a green 5 ring zulu with gold hardware, but won't have the chance to do so for another half year. I wonder what that will look like.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

I received mine today. The gold accents are a really nice touch. It's basically identical to a standard mm300 in every other way, however, the gold dial / hands / bezel give the watch a totally different vibe.


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, I just received mine this afternoon, too bad my friend couldn't wait. He insisted to get the the SBDX001 as soon as possible. I sold my SBDX001 to fund this










Great watch!! To all SBDX012 owners!! A Toast!!! 
Wear it in good health!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

JPannington said:


> I'm really enjoying the vintage feel of the gold. I want to put it on a green 5 ring zulu with gold hardware, but won't have the chance to do so for another half year. I wonder what that will look like.


Good idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpaxsg (Feb 11, 2006)

The new & the old


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

MaleBox said:


> Hi, I just received mine this afternoon, too bad my friend couldn't wait. He insisted to get the the SBDX001 as soon as possible. I sold my SBDX001 to fund this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great photo!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Couple more quick pics...


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

I find it FUGLY! I'm glad I bought one of these last week.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> Great news, just got an email from my parts guy in Japan and he advised me that the SBDX012 gold hands, dial, and bezel were already available as replacement parts. All in it cost me $217.95 with EMS shipping from Japan. I'm going to sell my regular silver hands, dial, and bezel for $200 (sorry already have a buyer) so I'll be in it for no money really. Then I'll have the SBDX012 for $1000 (that's what my gently used SBDX001 cost me back in July '09).
> 
> CALM DOWN, CALM DOWN. I'M JUST KIDDING!!!


You'll need to get the back laser etched 1001 of 1000.:-d


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

ugh its so pretty, i wish it wasnt so tall!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Hideous...


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Great photo!


Thanks!!

Another quick shot while I'm stuck in the traffic jam









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

I love mine.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Molle said:


> I love mine.
> 
> View attachment 2825106
> 
> ...


Great comparison shot. Love that gold strap keeper!


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

The mm300 in sliver form is still a wonderful watch, but these last comparison shots really show that the SBDX should have come standard with the gold accents. It just suits the design perfectly. I know it's hard to justify the price difference between the two models, however, in terms of design, I think seiko knocked it out of the park with the 012. Pictures don't do this watch justice.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just got mine, put it on isofrane


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Really amazing combo, the green ISO de-blings it just enough. Perfect!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Has anyone still seen this in shops in Tokyo?


----------



## Ish (Jan 5, 2015)

Best strap combo I've seen thus far is Drew Canvas's brown canvas.

Instagram photo by @aboen22 (Drew) | Iconosquare


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Molle said:


> View attachment 2825106


ok, now you're just showing off, lol.
very nice pair.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Ish said:


> Best strap combo I've seen thus far is Drew Canvas's brown canvas.
> 
> Instagram photo by @aboen22 (Drew) | Iconosquare


That is one hideous strap.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Took advantage and ordered this beauty when the yen fell against the dollar :-!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Molle said:


> I love mine.


The best pic that make me wana keep mine!


----------



## Tods (Feb 28, 2013)

Late post.

Got this a couple of days ago. So much to love about this watch!


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad to be 1 of the 1000. :-!


----------



## ABoen (Mar 29, 2009)

Deliriously happy to have one )





He so wanted to take a dip....


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

ABoen said:


> Deliriously happy to have one )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a very nice strap combination. Where can I get that?


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

should I get it to pair it up with this?


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi guys.

Other then looks, is it the same case, bracelet and mvmt as the 001?

Is the bracelet great, like no need to upgrade it?

Thank you.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

jarod99 said:


> should I get it to pair it up with this?


Are you going to wear both at once? If yes, then please pick it up


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one on the way from Seiya. ;-)


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm getting tempted to try one of these, but I really don't dig the absence of a screw-down case back. It just seems… wrong, IMO.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> That accuracy thing is such a shame. I flipped the MM and the Emperor because the 8L35 performance was so poor. I guess I had bad luck.


I don' think it is related to luck, 8L35 is always with accuracy problem.


----------



## bisesi (Sep 10, 2014)

I made the plunge and ordered a SBDX012 but I bought mine from the New York boutique and yes they are carrying a few of them which is funny cause they do not carry the SBDX001. MSRP was 2500 but the grand total with tax and shipping was a little over 2,700. I will have it in two days and the best part is it will be under warranty for four years which I think shoppinginjapan.net only has a 1 year warranty. I think they still have a few left so if anyone is interested better act fast. I tried to get some sort of discount off the 2500 list price but they were like "no way, not on a limited edition."

Hopefully if the boutique is carrying the SBDX012 maybe soon they will carry the original model and other models that are currently are JDM only. 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## robatsu (May 25, 2011)

jarod99 said:


> should I get it to pair it up with this?


The Orient Star WZ0261FD is great and I've taken to calling it the Poor Man's SBDX012. Something about the gold makes the dial look a mile deep. Here is mine:


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Pentameter said:


> I'm getting tempted to try one of these, but I really don't dig the absence of a screw-down case back. It just seems&#8230; wrong, IMO.


One-piece case makes for a really comfortable wearer, and it's really cool to boot. Until you need to open it, that is!


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

What are my options for purchasing this? I've seen a few on ebay.... haven't seen any on rakuten. Any retailers anyone can suggest that I can contact directly? Thanks!


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

my review of the SBDX012 Marinemaster 300 

Just purchased mine for £1,850.00 , I'm in the UK . I'm gonna be honest about this watch , I have lots of seiko watches , including the skx007 , ska371 and the sumo sbdc001 so I can gauge the quality , and price against these models . 

Pros -
Overall I like the look of the watch , the gold accents on the bezel and dial are well done and not overwhelming or tacky . 8/10
The bezel action is really good , what you'd expect of a watch this price 8/10
The bracelet is nice when on the wrist and the 20mm width really works , so far no marks on the bracelet and complements the case and helps the watch stand out . 8/10
The dial is nice and the hands , markers are stunning with the gold trim 8/10
The case is really nice , a mixture of polished and satin steel , very well proportioned and the perfect size and has drilled lugs 8.5/10
It's definitely a step up from the sumo in terms of quality 

Cons 
The clasp feels low quality compared to the rest of the watch and the divers extension keeps opening when I open and close the safety latch on the clasp 6/10
The crown is nice and large and looks great without the crown guards however it feels as though I'm going to damage the thread , you have to be very careful when screwing down the crown 6/10
The lume looks really great , however it seems a bit patchy when you view it during the day as though it hasn't been applied evenly 7/10

Overall I would rate the Watch 7.5/10 , I'm glad I bought it , it's probably not the best bang for buck watch your gonna buy however its a limited addition watch and overal its a gorgeous watch , it almost has a vintage look to it and i simply love staring at whilst Im wearing it during the day. . I expect the price to rise as its selling out very quickly and overall most buyers are happy with the watch .

I hope this short review is helpful as i've tried to be as honest as possible about it


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

Here are some pictures to go with my review


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

OK, so I got one of these, and I was wrong to doubt it. It's gorgeous&#8230; will probably do a thorough review soon, but I love this watch, and it's incredibly beautiful, far more than any pictures ever made it look.



Nickshangs said:


> my review of the SBDX012 Marinemaster 300
> 
> Cons
> The clasp feels low quality compared to the rest of the watch and the divers extension keeps opening when I open and close the safety latch on the clasp 6/10
> ...


First, I agree w/ all your Pros. As for your Cons, I have to disagree on all points.

I think the clasp is excellent and feels very high quality (it is Titanium, isn't it?) Also the divers extension virtually never opens when I don't mean for it to. Even if it does, it's extremely easy to close. I love the clasp.
The crown looks beautiful, and is probably the smoothest, most solid crown I have EVER felt on a watch. I'm not sure what you mean when you say you feel like you're going to damage the thread. My crown just feels so solid.
Lume on mine is applied perfectly&#8230; no patches.

I'm not saying your points are wrong, and I'm sorry if you have some issues w/ your MM300, but I don't seem to have the same issues w/ mine.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone have any comments on how the Diashield coating has been working out so far?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Coating has held up perfectly for me after a week. No desk diving marks on the clasp either.


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't think I'm being over critical as I expect more from a watch of this price category , again I love this watch and overall I'm happy with it , it's just that when you own a monster , an skx007 and a sumo ( all priced between 139.00 - 375.00 ) you expect a big jump up in quality in most critical areas . I do believe the MARINEMASTER is a big step up overall but in 1-2 areas it is lacking for a watch in the £1750-£2,000 price category . I do own some watches which are not far out in terms of price , namely an omega seamaster , a breitling avenger seawolf and my latest addition a Tudor black bay . I feel the clasp and screw down crown of the SBDX012 could have been better . As for the crown I'm not sure about the terminology but it feels as though the thread has not been machined precisely enough to screw down and I sometimes have to attempt to screw it down 2-3 times before it starts screwing down property . I don't experience this with sny of my other watches including my skx007 .

but let me say again , great watch , aesthetically it's a winner for me and at the moment it's getting all my wrist time


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Love mine! Can't get enough of wearing it and taking pictures of it :-d


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I am still loving my 012 after a week and a half, but I am missing my Sumo 027 that I had to sell to fund it... In either case you can't go wrong, they're both great watches.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Nickshangs said:


> ...As for the crown I'm not sure about the terminology but it feels as though the thread has not been machined precisely enough to screw down and I sometimes have to attempt to screw it down 2-3 times before it starts screwing down property .


You might already be familiar with this technique, but I'll share anyway: When screwing a crown down, I always press in gently and screw the crown slowly in REVERSE and "feel" for the subtle seating, before screwing the crown forward to tighten. This ensures that your crown catches the threads properly. This technique is probably more critical on the MM300's smaller and closer threading, but I do it to ALL my watches with screw-crowns.

Cheers!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

I would say that the crown on SKX007 is different from MM300.
On the SKX you can turn the crown backwards to feel the threads, but on the MM300 it just screw the crown in.
But the MM300 feels strange as you wind the movement as you tighten the crown unlike on my Rolex Datejust.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Wearing her again


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Heads up. What may be the last one for sale is at the Seiko. Boutique in New York City as of March 20, 2015 at 4:15 pm EST. I just passed by there and saw it in the case.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh man, you should have gone in and asked what number it is. I have 375 and another WUS member got 376, if that was 377 we'll know if they still have more in the back or if they got another replenishment shipment.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


> Heads up. What may be the last one for sale is at the Seiko. Boutique in New York City as of March 20, 2015 at 4:15 pm EST. I just passed by there and saw it in the case.


What did you think of it in the flesh Li?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> What did you think of it in the flesh Li?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a beautiful watch. The red accent works really well with the gold. I'd be all over it but can't justify it when I love my regular MM300 so much. I have pretty conservative tastes, so although I greatly admire the LE, I'll stick with the original for the long haul.


----------



## e5game (Mar 27, 2015)

walrusmonger said:


> Oh man, you should have gone in and asked what number it is. I have 375 and another WUS member got 376, if that was 377 we'll know if they still have more in the back or if they got another replenishment shipment.


I was there today. Picked one up. #213. It had just arrived. They have one left. No sure what number it had but it's on the display case. Just wanted to answer some of your questions.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the info! Impressive that they keep getting more stock and that they are moving so many of these at $2700.


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

Mine is 222.


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

I heard that the new SBDX012 has Diashield coating. 

Does anyone know if that's on the watch body as well as the bracelet? Or is it only on the watch body?

Also, where can I fine replacement bracelets for this watch? It seems that only the clasp is sold as a replacement but not the bracelet.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The watch head and bracelet have the coating, it is a very high quality job. After about a month I don't even have any desk diving marks. Not sure where you can get a replacement but I'm sure it'd be pretty expensive.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

#408 reporting...


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

I am pretty sure that the NYC Boutique has completely sold out by now. I'm glad that I purchased mine when I did. The 4-year warrantee is awesome.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MM300 said:


> The 4-year warrantee is awesome.


Huh? The boutique adds an extra year?


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> Huh? The boutique adds an extra year?


Yes, correct.


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

#222 reporting in. 1+ months of wearing the SBDX012, and 0 scratches anywhere on the head or bracelet.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks good on you! :-!


----------



## bisesi (Sep 10, 2014)

#217 after buying it from NY. A few scratches on the clasp but bracelet is still flawless.


----------



## bisesi (Sep 10, 2014)

Wearing a month straight and still can't believe how nice of piece it is. Right now I am only gaining about 2 seconds a day with the 8L35 movement.


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

bisesi said:


> Wearing a month straight and still can't believe how nice of piece it is. Right now I am only gaining about 2 seconds a day with the 8L35 movement.


I'm gaining a lot more in seconds than 2. Something like 10 secs per day. It definitely is a nice piece, but I think the Rolex 3135 is superior in accuracy.


----------



## mt1tdi (Oct 25, 2010)

I have # 470, I like it but not as comfortable as my SBGA031. The clasp is sharp on the inside, especially when extended a couple of clicks. Might replace the clasp with a GS clasp if I get around to ordering one..


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

walrusmonger said:


> Cool, thanks for the info! Impressive that they keep getting more stock and that they are moving so many of these at $2700.


Why would you pay $2,700 for a MM300 when a MM600 can be bought at the same or less brand new?

I have both 300 and 600.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

really enjoying this now that I have the bracelet clasp in the right position... even more so than the regular production MM300... Seiko did a fantastic job on this one :-!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in.............just hit the "jackpot" a few days ago, triple 7's............#777 has arrived.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Congrats - that's an awesome serial. I was wearing mine today… #768, just within 10 of yours. Cheers to an amazing watch!


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

IH Biker said:


> Why would you pay $2,700 for a MM300 when a MM600 can be bought at the same or less brand new?
> 
> I have both 300 and 600.


no offense but some find the 600 unattractive


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

IH Biker said:


> Why would you pay $2,700 for a MM300 when a MM600 can be bought at the same or less brand new?
> 
> I have both 300 and 600.


Such different watches in look, wrist feel, technology and wrist size.

Aside from the Marinemaster denomination I cant see why you'd compare the two.

Im also guessing that those looking to buy the gold accent LE are looking for a very different user experience than those looking to buy a 600.

I personally couldnt see myself wearing either but I can see the appeal of both.


----------



## dchang81 (Aug 9, 2015)

Where are you guys getting yours? The NYC boutique seems to be sold out.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

So the Gold MM300 has been out for a while now, for the months that i'v owned mine Iv only worn it out with a screen protector covering the bezel, can anyone comment on how the bezels are holding up?


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

I wear mine almost everyday and other than some fine hair lines its perfect. I do see a noticeable difference with the Diashield. My polished surfaces are staying mirror smooth. Maybe some tiny hairlines. The brushed areas are pristine. I will say that I adore mine and I would never wear it while doing anything that could damage it. Why test your luck right? I have G Shocks if I need a watch for that stuff.



nerfedup said:


> So the Gold MM300 has been out for a while now, for the months that i'v owned mine Iv only worn it out with a screen protector covering the bezel, can anyone comment on how the bezels are holding up?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Sorry couldn't help myself, had to bring the thread back from the dead :-d


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Drudge said:


> Sorry couldn't help myself, had to bring the thread back from the dead :-d


Man, I've had a lot of MM's, but that one there is a grail! Congratulations! Glad you brought this tread back!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

JP(Canada) said:


> Man, I've had a lot of MM's, but that one there is a grail! Congratulations! Glad you brought this tread back!


The gold accents especially in the ceramic bezel really make it stand out


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Be careful, the bezel is a lacquer finish like the regular mm300. I had fine hairlines on mine after just a few months of use.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I was shown an MM300 pre-owned for sale 2 years ago along with one of these which was not officially for sale but open to offers. I remember liking the 012 way more than the aesthetics of the normal MM300 but I just couldn't see the value in just the cosmetics. 

I think the thinking then was that these were a real tribute to the 6159-7001 but now that the SLA025 is out I really wonder if the DX012 really isn’t just a mere decorated MM300 like some of the other special editions of it. 

I have heard of people having multiple copies of them. I wonder if they might be flushed out for sale soon because of the SLA025.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Drudge said:


> JP(Canada) said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I've had a lot of MM's, but that one there is a grail! Congratulations! Glad you brought this tread back!
> ...


Ceramic bezel?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Tricky73 said:


> Ceramic bezel?


Sorry I misspoke. Im so used to my divers having ceramic bezels these days :-d


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Sooooooo special! 

Sometimes I randomly bash my head into a wall for letting 2 of these go through my hands.


----------

